# Gibt es eine Lotusblume die Winterhart ist?



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde in meinem Gartenteich gerne eine Lotusblume haben.
Da ich aber keinen grossen Aufwand im Winter damit haben möchte, wollte ich fragen, ob es Sorten gibt die im Teich bleiben können oder nur sehr wenig Pflege und Aufwand im Winter benötigen.
Gruss
Taffy


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

einen richtig winterharten __ Lotos, also der inkl. der Rhizome völlig durchfrieren darf, gibt es leider nicht. Wenn von Winterhärte bei Lotos gesprochen wird, ist dabei immer Voraussetzung, dass die Rhizome eisfrei bleiben, also nicht einfrieren können.

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
nun das mit den durchfrieren ist mir denke ich schon klar. das darf auch bei den meisten seerosen nicht passieren. ich meine eine __ lotus die ich einfach im teich an einer tiefen stellen stehnen lassen kann.
gruss
taffy


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

also wenn der Teich nicht völlig durchfrieren kann, ist es kein Problem __ Lotos darin zu überwintern. Wichtig ist nur ein sehr sonniger Platz des Teichs, damit der Lotospflanze genug Zeit bleibt, um sich entwickeln zu können, so dass sie ausgereift in die Winterruhe gehen kann, dann gibt es keine Überwinterungsprobleme im Teich. Ich überwintere Lotos z.B. im Mörtelkübel im Freien. Der Kübel (ca. 90L) ist dabei nicht im Boden eingegraben, sondern steht frei im Garten. Ich wickle  Ende Oktober den Kübel sehr dick mit Luftpolsterfolie ein (ca. 10cm dicke Lage), dann wird mit 5cm dicken Styroporplatten alles umbaut und fertig ist der Winterschutz. Das hat auch den letzten stengen Winter mit Minus 22°C getrotzt.

Meine winterharten Seerosen sind letzten Winter bei diesen Temp. alle eingefroren, da sie im Topf in nur 40cm tiefen Wasser stehen, hier hat das Eis die Rhizome schon erreicht, auch das __ Hechtkraut ist mir hier eingefroren, treibt aber schon lange wieder Blätter, das gleiche gilt für die winterharten Seerosen.

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich bezweifle, dass sich in einem Teich das Wasser genügend schnell erwärmt um darin Lotosblumen auf die Dauer halten zu können. In milden Landstrichen geht es bestimmt, aber in den meisten Regionen Deutschlands wird es kaum gehen. Ich habe es bei uns im Voralpenland probiert, und die Pflanzen sind von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner geworden weil für sie die Vegetationszeit einfach zu kurz war. 

Nach dieser Erfahren habe ich die Kübelkultur probiert, und siehe da: plötzlich war es auch bei uns problemlos möglich __ Lotos zu halten und zum Blühen zu bringen. Das A und O ist einfach eine lange Vegetationszeit. Entweder man verlängert sie durch die Vorkultur im Kübel im Wintergarten oder Gewächshaus, oder man ist bereit den Teich zu heizen und dadurch die Zeit nach hinten zu verlängern. In den Kübeln wird das Wasser sehr schnell warm, in einem normal großen Teich braucht es ziemlich lange bis es eine für den Lotos zuträgliche Temperatur hat.

Werner


----------

